# Suggestions For An Anemone?



## jaudlee (May 17, 2012)

I have a year old 55 gal. with a humu humu trigger a green mandarin, and a snowflake eel, wondering of any suggestions for a type of anemone that would do well in a 55 gal. with those fish, sand substrate, and live rock. suggestions and reasons are appreciated!!!
thank you!


----------



## Jmoquarium (Mar 31, 2012)

Eels are not good with anemones sorry. Eels actually aren't reef safe at all. Especially stay away from anemones they are a lot of work and not for the beginner especially if you haven't tried other corals


----------



## jaudlee (May 17, 2012)

good to know, it was in plans for a future clown in hopes to make it home. i appreciate it


----------



## Jmoquarium (Mar 31, 2012)

Ya I'm sorry it won't work though, but eventually when some of those fish have passed you could make a big reef tank! It's good to have a goal.*w3


----------

